# FBI Raids Obama CIO Vivek Kundra's Old Offices, Arrest 2



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not a lot of details yet, but the AP is reporting FBI agents have raided the tech offices of the District of Columbia's municipal government and arrested two.
That's the shop once headed up by Vivek Kundra, the 34-year-old wizard tapped by Barack Obama to be America's first CIO.
FBI agents have arrested a city government worker and another man while they search the offices of the city's chief technology officer.
The head of that city office, Vivek Kundra, recently left to take a White House technology post.
A law enforcement official, speaking on condition of anonymity because charges had not yet been unsealed, said worker Yusuf Acar was arrested Thursday. Another man, Sushil Bansal, was also arrested. A court appearance is expected later.
Katherine Schweit, spokeswoman for the FBI's Washington field office, said the search was being conducted as part of an continuing investigation.
Schweit declined to give the subject of the investigation, or comment further on the case.
President Barack Obama named Kundra earlier this month to help oversee government technology, including the ability of computer systems to speak to each other and security for vast federal information databanks.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow someone else that is associated with odrama being investigated I'm shocked.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Unf*cking real!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

By the time all is said and done he's going to make Clinton look like a fuckin saint.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw this on my favorite show Lou Dobbs..I was half asleep but I think they reported the FBI raided his house and found 70,000 in cash. Its staggering the amount of criminals Obama has appointed, they must really be scumbags if the media is actually reporting this and not covering it up.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think Odrama will pardon them


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh come now, we all have itty bitty blips in our background.

I wish the FBI would find $70,000.00 in my house!

Change is what America voted for, and by god, (pardon the reference ACLU), we are going to get it!

All this proves is that if you play by the rules your screwed.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

He can keep his change and I am gonna keep mine!!!

and FUCK the ACLU. They are just as crooked!


----------

